# Can't find a cycle helmet small enough for baby.



## Mrs.MysticMeg (19 May 2009)

I've joined this forum as I have no luck fonding a cycle helmet for my 9 month old daughter after days searching the net. 

Her head circ is 43cm and the smallest I have found is 46cm. I was a regular cyclist before pregnancy so would like to be able to get on my bike again with her in the seat to at least pop to the shops and back but at the moment with no helmet for her we are stuck using the car for short journeys.

If anybody could point me in the right direction I would be grateful.

Paula


----------



## Mrs.MysticMeg (19 May 2009)

Sorry if I've posted in the wrong section.


----------



## Randochap (19 May 2009)

I would say a 9 month old's neck is not well enough developed to be taking on the bike.

The Giro ME2 is a good little helmet, but smallest is 48cm.


----------



## jimboalee (19 May 2009)

Randochap said:


> I would say a 9 month old's neck is not well enough developed to be taking on the bike.



+++++1.

Don't do it.

Accidentally drop the bike and your baby is dead. 

Maybe that's why you can't find a helmet for an infant that young. You shouldn't be taking her in a bike childseat.


----------



## Mrs.MysticMeg (19 May 2009)

I decided against the the traialer style as I didn't like the fact she would be so closee to the road and the exhaust fumes also a driver not seeing the trailer and pulling up to close behind me and then running her over was a worry for me.

Her neck muscles are fine, she was an early develpoer with crawling, standing and now almost walking so I am happy for her to be in a bike seat. She is already in a forward facing car seat.

The cycling I will be doing with her is just to the shops, to the park etc as it takes a little too long to walk it but not worth using the car so no more advising me that it's not a good idea.


----------



## Mrs.MysticMeg (19 May 2009)

jimboalee said:


> Accidentally drop the bike and your baby is dead.



Not if she had a helmet


----------



## Auntie Helen (19 May 2009)

Re the trailer, Mrs MysticMeg, I use a recumbent tricycle which probably gives a similar-ish profile to the driver as a trailer.

I am far more visible to motorists than a standard bike and they pass me much more widely and safely. My husband, who cycles both a trike and a normal bike, says that he feels safer on the trike. We both have flags which make us even more visible.



> so no more advising me that it's not a good idea.


If you're asking for advice on this forum, you are going to get advice - whether or not you like it!


----------



## Mrs.MysticMeg (19 May 2009)

I'm asking for advice about where to purchase a helmet only, not about whether I should or shouldn't put her in a bike seat.


----------



## beanzontoast (19 May 2009)

Auntie Helen said:


> Re the trailer, Mrs MysticMeg, I use a recumbent tricycle which probably gives a similar-ish profile to the driver as a trailer.
> 
> I am far more visible to motorists than a standard bike and they pass me much more widely and safely. My husband, who cycles both a trike and a normal bike, says that he feels safer on the trike. We both have flags which make us even more visible.
> 
> *If you're asking for advice on this forum, you are going to get advice - whether or not you like it!*



+1. If people think you are wrong, especially on safety grounds, you've got to expect them to say so!

Just to add my opinion: child-carrying days are well behind me, but my kids didn't use a child seat on our bikes until they were big enough to wear helmets.


----------



## alecstilleyedye (19 May 2009)

we got a small one from halfords. i'd reckon the child needs to be at least one to go in a seat on the back, but any age in a trailer.


----------



## jimboalee (19 May 2009)

Mrs.MysticMeg said:


> I'm asking for advice about where to purchase a helmet only, not about whether I should or shouldn't put her in a bike seat.



You might not have been on this forum for very long. How long you have been reading, I don't know.
You may not know the backgrounds of some of the experienced guys and gals here.

Here's mine, for what its worth.

Motor industry. Vehicle dynamics and Whole Vehicle testing.
Motor Industry Research Association, Crash test laboratory.

My wife gave me two sons while I was working there and there was NO WAY I would put either of them in a childseat - whatever age.

Too bloody dangerous.


PS. When I see a gentleman smoking a pipe in a car with a steering wheel Air Bag, I tell him about the X-ray I saw.


----------



## garrilla (19 May 2009)

While I'm of the opinion its your child and therefore your choice, most seats that I saw when looking for one for my daughter had a minimum age of 18 months although some were 12months. Some seats had no minimum age but did have minimum weights of 9kg-15kg. 

Best of luck finding a solution.


----------



## Arch (19 May 2009)

> I've carried children in front and rear bike seats, in trailers, and on trailer bikes for over seven years now. And 7 years is the length of time I've been using our trailer.
> 
> Be assured that drivers give you far more room than they do when you're just on a bike. They are far more visible than a bike. If the bike goes over, the trailer doesn't, so there are other safety advantages.
> 
> If you want to get a helmet for your daughter for a bike seat then fair enough. But there's really no need to get defensive when asking for advice on a forum full of cyclists with experience of the subject you're asking about.



And I've got no children, but I've worked a lot with promoting cycling to the public, including families, and I'd agree with what Paul says. Trailers are very safe, and very noticable. A driver who didn't notice one is likely to not notice you either, frankly. You get much more room when towing one (I have done - it happened to be full of shopping, it was great, loads of space from people passing). And they are a roll cage - if the kid is strapped in properly, the trailer could turn right over and the kid will be ok - a bit surpised, but ok. However in normal road use, I've never seen one tip over.

As for the exhaust fumes, she'll get more exhaust fumes inside a car than in a trailer, even if she is nearer the pipes. And think about it. In traffic, you'll be pulling up behind cars (not much chance to filter with a trailer on). The trailer will be behind you, more than a bike length away from the exhaust pipe in front and more than a car's length from the exhaust behind. And while moving, the throughput of air will mean she breathes the same air as she would in a seat.

If you can't find a helmet big enough, I'm afraid it's probably for exactly the reason people have said - you're not meant to be needing one for her at that age.


----------



## Randochap (19 May 2009)

I'm going to do here what I would do in a shop, if I ran into the same kind of willful ignorance.

I'm sorry M'am, but the child is too young to be in a bike seat -- look what it says here on the warning label. We don't have helmets in that size, because (see above). I'm sorry I can't help you. Now, if you'll excuse me, I have another customer.


----------



## Downward (19 Jul 2009)

It's a strange one. Hamax makes it seats for kids from 9 months.


----------



## buggi (19 Jul 2009)

does a bike seat give any support to the neck like a car seat does?


----------



## wafflycat (19 Jul 2009)

Mrs.MysticMeg said:


> I've joined this forum as I have no luck fonding a cycle helmet for my 9 month old daughter after days searching the net.
> 
> Her head circ is 43cm and the smallest I have found is 46cm. I was a regular cyclist before pregnancy so would like to be able to get on my bike again with her in the seat to at least pop to the shops and back but at the moment with no helmet for her we are stuck using the car for short journeys.
> 
> ...



That's the age Wafflycat Minor was when I first started taking him on my bike for exactly the reasons you're wanting to do it - it was my way of getting about in daily life. He's almost 21 now, so you'll be pleased to know it is entirely possible for them to reach adulthood after being exposed to the 'dangers' of cycling so young  Lid... Wafflycat Minor ended up wearing the smallest lid I could buy with the fattest padding that came with the lid. It worked. He's still here. How developed your child is at holding up her head, you will know.


----------



## purplepolly (19 Jul 2009)

wafflycat said:


> so you'll be pleased to know it is entirely possible for them to reach adulthood after being exposed to the 'dangers' of cycling so young .



Never did me any harm either, and that was in an urban area on a folding metal finger-catching childseat before helmets seemed to have been invented.


----------



## yello (19 Jul 2009)

wafflycat said:


> Wafflycat Minor ended up wearing the smallest lid I could buy with the fattest padding that came with the lid. It worked. He's still here.



I don't follow the logic... unless, of course, you regularly crashed!

I fear we may have chased the OP off. Shame... I would have liked to have found out what other reactions she may had from asking in LBSs.


----------



## wafflycat (19 Jul 2009)

It worked in the sense that it enabled a lid to fit...

Never crashed. Never fell over, never had a problem with any of the highlighted problems of transporting a young one by bicycle. I think the potential problems can so easily be overstated so that yes, it makes cycling sound dangerous and scares folk off.


----------



## Auntie Helen (19 Jul 2009)

Yes, the OP hasn't visited since the day she made her original posts. Obviously wasn't happy with our recommendations!


----------



## I am Spartacus (20 Jul 2009)

Yes, you naughty people... my first thought If I saw anyone with a baby on back of a bike.. what a complete tit ;-)


----------



## very-near (20 Jul 2009)

wafflycat said:


> It worked in the sense that it enabled a lid to fit...
> 
> Never crashed. Never fell over, never had a problem with any of the highlighted problems of transporting a young one by bicycle. I think the potential problems can so easily be overstated so that yes, it makes cycling sound dangerous and scares folk off.



You gambled with the odds and won. Had you had an accident, and your son got a brain injury, you would have a completely different outlook on this.


----------



## Plax (20 Jul 2009)

Could you not put the baby in one of those baby rucksack things? I've seen parents using them walking up Snowdon which is surely just as "dangerous" as cycling as if you slip on a rock etc down you and the little one goes. The ones where you stick the baby in the front in a pouch thing. 
That's what I would do if I had a bambino and wanted to nip to the shops. Cycle slowly and carefully and there is probably just as much risk as getting run over by a car when walking with a pram.


----------



## Bigtwin (20 Jul 2009)

Was strongly advised by paedatrician not to put babies in trailers before about 6 months as the vibration scrambles their brains to jelly. Seats better as modern ones are suspended. And it's true, the seat is a LOT smoother than the trailer, even though the latter has suspension and pneumatic tyres.

Went in the seat from about 6 months too, soon as they were in control of head via neck muscles. Used a blow-up neck cushion to help and they tended to sleep a lot. Found helmets to fit at that age on internet, and used seats with high sides for support and protection.


----------



## siadwell (20 Jul 2009)

Mrs.MysticMeg said:


> Not if she had a helmet



Maybe you should read this http://www.thingamababy.com/baby/2007/07/shakenbaby.html.

A bit of ill-fitting polystyrene won't stop your baby's brain being damaged by the inside of the skull.


----------



## HJ (20 Jul 2009)

Another attempt to sell more helmets, when will they ever stop...


----------

